# I need help with installing the Z power feed on my bridgeport. Press fit?



## xalky (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got a powerfeed from Enco for my z axis. I nthe instructions it sais to remove the dial, dial socket and bearing flange. I'm stuck at the dial socket. I pulled the whole z crank shaft out of the knee, that was easy. The dial socket which is to the right in the photo seems to be press fit, but before I ruin something I gotta know for sure. This part and the bearing flange need to come out so that I can install the powerfeed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Here's the instructions that came with it. They're not very specific as to the dismantling of the existing machine.





Thanks
Marcel


----------



## xalky (Nov 21, 2013)

Never mind... I got it. It's threaded on. That sucker was on there tight.hew:


----------



## davidh (Nov 21, 2013)

by the looks of the drawing, you have taken it too far apart.  they say one thing but seem to show another.  "install the extension shaft" etc, looks to me to go over what you have taken a picture of. .  .  maybe ?


----------



## xalky (Nov 21, 2013)

davidh said:


> by the looks of the drawing, you have taken it too far apart.  they say one thing but seem to show another.  "install the extension shaft" etc, looks to me to go over what you have taken a picture of. .  .  maybe ?


I wouldn't have taken it that far apart if I could have gotten the dang dial holder off. It was only 3 extra screws to pull that whole shaft out. Now that I know the dial holder is threaded on, I would have just taken a pair of channel locks to it. That collar for the thread dial has to come off. None of the drawings show whether that's threaded or not. After cleaning it out inside real good and peering in there with a flashlight it looked like it might be threaded so I stuck it in the vice and twisted real hard with some channel locks and it came loose. I also wasn't sure if i was gonna need that part again so i didn't want to ruin it. It turns out that I didn't need it after all. The power feed comes with a special one that has the ring gear on it as one piece. 

I'm just about done installing it. I just have to set up the travel stops and track for it left.

Thanks for the looking out, it's much appreciated.

Marcel


----------



## smallfly (Nov 21, 2013)

xalky said:


> Never mind... I got it. It's threaded on. That sucker was on there tight.hew:


--''x'' this will help.  have done 3--of these myself --your instructions do raise a few more ques.  if you have more ques.??   --call me 406--596--7960.   re steve  in  mt.


----------



## xalky (Nov 21, 2013)

s:rofl: Thats too funny! I'm laughing because I looked all over the net for anything that would show how to take that off. Bamm....you had it sitting there the whole time. If nothing else it'll be here for the next guy. 

Actually, it would be good if you posted that whole PDF somewhere here on this Bridgeport forum. That looks like a real gem. We could ask the mod here to make it a sticky.

Marcel


----------



## smallfly (Nov 21, 2013)

xalky said:


> s:rofl: Thats too funny! I'm laughing because I looked all over the net for anything that would show how to take that off. Bamm....you had it sitting there the whole time. If nothing else it'll be here for the next guy.
> 
> Actually, it would be good if you posted that whole PDF somewhere here on this Bridgeport forum. That looks like a real gem. We could ask the mod here to make it a sticky.
> 
> Marcel


---marcel--before i completely rebuilt my 1967-bridgeport  model 2-j variable speed .i purchased a rebuild ''the bible'' called '' --''A GUIDE TO RENOVATING THE BRIDGEPORT ''2J'' VARIABLE SPEED MILLING MACHINE''-- published by ILION  industrial services,llc.  these books can easily be bought today and are also printed for other bridgeport  models as well as the ''2j''. believe me when i say it is money well spent if you own a bp mill . buy one for yourself --you will not  regret it. enjoy your powerfeed --i really do enjoy mine --as ''cranking'' that table up and down ain't much  fun.  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## xalky (Nov 21, 2013)

She's ready to rock. I just finished it up.





While I was installing the stops for the power feed, I thought this would be an excellent opportunity to mount up an Igaging DRO for the knee.





If anybody is wondering why It's cocked over to the side like that.....It's so I could get at the table lock. If I put it straight up n down I couldn't get at the handle on the knee lock.

Now, I have to clean up all the mess. Damn, I make a mess when I'm working. :allgood:



Marcel


----------



## RandyM (Nov 22, 2013)

smallfly said:


> ---marcel--before i completely rebuilt my 1967-bridgeport  model 2-j variable speed .i purchased a rebuild ''the bible'' called '' --''A GUIDE TO RENOVATING THE BRIDGEPORT ''2J'' VARIABLE SPEED MILLING MACHINE''-- published by ILION  industrial services,llc.  these books can easily be bought today and are also printed for other bridgeport  models as well as the ''2j''. believe me when i say it is money well spent if you own a bp mill . buy one for yourself --you will not  regret it. enjoy your powerfeed --i really do enjoy mine --as ''cranking'' that table up and down ain't much  fun.  re  steve  in  mt.



I second this advise. If you own a Bridgeport, buy the book.

Here is a good source H&W Machine Repair The J and the 2J. Good news they are on sale right now. You will not regret the purchase. The books give all the tricks to a complete tear down of the entire machine.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 22, 2013)

Marcel, just me curious again, about how much power or tork do those have.  My need is enough tork to lift a V8 engine block on the table.
I need two hands to crank this, enough I gotta sit down and rest.  I already got in my mind these must be big bucks??  anyways good job
and a good place for the dro.   sam


----------



## xalky (Nov 22, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Marcel, just me curious again, about how much power or tork do those have.  My need is enough tork to lift a V8 engine block on the table.
> I need two hands to crank this, enough I gotta sit down and rest.  I already got in my mind these must be big bucks??  anyways good job
> and a good place for the dro.   sam



Here it is on Enco.http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=307-3695 It's on clearance right now to make room for another model. I bought mine with a 20% off coupon, it ended up costing me $247 to my door. The one I have is the Workhorse AL500SZ, It's the strongest one they make in this brand. Here are the specs, see top row. 






To answer your question if it's strong enough to lift a v8...I don't know. It lifts the table with a big 100 lb bridgeport vice on it with ease. I've seen some guys install a counterbalance system on their machines to offset the weight of the table. It's a pretty simple setup. If you do a lot of this heavy stuff, it might be worth looking into. I gotta tell ya that I used it a little yesterday and OMG, it's a freakin dream!


----------

